# AR Survey



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

Next week, at the gun show I plan on buying an "AR rifle".

With soooo many different makes and models.... is there any "no-nos" I should be aware of????

I looked at a kit job this week but the barrel was straight. Is there a reason for the "stepped-type barrel"?

If someone has one for sale before the show, please let me know.

Joe K Sr. @ 850 501-4692 :shifty:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

As far as the "stepped" barrel, you are probably thinking about the M4 type barrel. These cut outs are for the M203 grenade launcher, unless you are planning on putting one on your AR, you dont need it.

You seem to be wanting a bench gun. If so, go with an AR with at least an 18" barrel, preferably a bull barrel, otherwise you are still going to be around 2MOA, a quality build MAY produce 1MOA with a 14.5" M4 barrel.

A quality AR will cost no less than $800 w/o optics but with a bull barrel and free float handguards (both for optimum accuracy) you are going to be more in the $1200 range. Most ARs are good to go though so not really any that you need to stay away from. If budget is of no concern, you have PLENTY of options to choose from.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Well, I assume that this is going to be your first AR-15. I would recommend that you buy either a BCM, Spikes Tactical or a Daniel Defense midlength with a 16 inch government profile barrel or lightweight barrel. You will come in somewhere about $1k after you get all of the parts.

If you want to be cheap and don't know what parts to buy then go buy a Smith and Wesson M&P15 for around $700.

Above all don't get suckered around or be gilded by what you see. Thoroughly research the product before the buy.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i didn't ck it out but i saw a AR223 something at USA for around $699 last week.

if i had it to re-buy my AR i would look for a twist rate i could use 69gn and up bullets out of

mine is a 1/9 STAMPED 5.56/223 hb and it does good with 55gn but likes some of the bullets in the 60's better, i had a crap load of 80gn but they KEY-HOLED, so im back to 69gn max it looks like


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

What about Rock River? 

Thanks
Ted


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Joe.K
If you are interested, I have a DPMS, 5.56/.223, m-4, w/magpul collapsable stock, UTC picatinny rail w/cover caps, 5-way adj. post handle, BSA red dot, 3-pt tacticle sling, and 12- 30rd mags. Also comes with the original hand grips, stock, buffer and buffer spring.
I would let it All go for 850.00 or 750. w/o extra mags.
It has a urban camo (square pattern) finish. Looks good, shoots great. If interested, send me a PM.


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

If you really want results, get the Dmps 308 AR, just add scope/bipod and you are good to go


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...M&P 15sport is the best deal going at $600ish range. Ok it doesnt have a fwd assit or a dust cover....Somethig Id never use anyways. Comes with a medium weight 16" barrel and mine has a 1/8 twist .556 and drives nails.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't have the same kind of AR experience as a lot of others do on here but out of the several models I have shot, the Rock River LAR, Ruger SR556 and the SIG516 are my favorites. unfortunately they are all a little higher priced but I got a great deal on a SIG516 from Stone Arms in Mobile. I love that gun.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

16" barrel (carbine, collapsible stock, rails to hang lights/lasers/red dots etc...) for home defense, 20" (fixed stock, freefloating handguard, bull/ss barrel, etc...) for bench shooting.
As for the twist, here's a quickie explanation: http://www.perfectunion.com/vb/ar-15-talk/64723-twist-rate-nato-1-7-compared-1-9-a.html

Do you want this...











Or this...


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd like to go with "plan B"! (LOL!)

The website you posted was great! Thank you very much for the info.

EVERYONE SHOULD GO TO THIS WEBSITE AND GET EDUCATED! THANKS TO ALL!

http://www.perfectunion.com/vb/ar-15...red-1-9-a.html


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

This should help steer you down the " accurate AR " path. Just remember, opinions are like bad in-laws, everybody has one. And bring $$$$$ 
http://www.longrangehunting.com/articles/building-accurate-ar-15-1.php

And if you have a mil I.D. active/ret, you can get stuff here. All kinds of Colt stuff if that's what catches your fancy, I picked up a sweet police dept turn in SIG 220 in 45 from them.

http://www.kiesler.com/police/productdetail.aspx?cat=2486&pid=22407


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Honestly if you are just looking for an AR for home defense and to have fun shooting why not built it yourself? Forged lowers can be had for under $100 and you can pick up a J&T kit or a Delton kit for a CAR under $500. I have several home builds and al my varment guns shoot sub MOA my J&T 24" SS BB kit shoots 1/2inch at 100 all day long with the hand loads my friend does for me. Of course you will want to upgrade the trigger but for under 6 bills a kit is good to go.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Rra*



ted-hurst said:


> What about Rock River?
> 
> Thanks
> Ted


I have two. One bull 24" and a 16". Both have been flawless. The 24 is a shooter.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Here you go. http://floridaguntrader.com/index.php?a=2&b=114199


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

Im interested in building one if I can buy for your quoted price(s). Please let me know where to buy.

Thanks!
Joe K Sr.


----------



## skipperbrown (Jul 26, 2011)

If I was going to buy an AR again, I'd buy a Colt. They are about $1200+, but they are the gold standard and will bring more if you ever decide to sell.


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

I am considering building one, like you indicated... Do you have a site / place that would match your price estimates?

Thanks,
Joe K Sr


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Here's a chart breaking down many of the big name AR-15 manufacture's carbine builds. There is also a link at the top of the page explaining the features. Don't get so wrapped up in this chart since it's only meant to be used as a reference as to what goes into an AR.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.del-ton.com/
http://www.dsarms.com/
http://www.cmmginc.com/
And just Google " AR rifle kits "


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

www.mapartsinc.com - kits (everything but lower) from $500 (went up)
www.gunsmokeenterprises.net - lowers $75.00 
www.spikestactical.com - lowers $99.00
www.jtdistributing.com - kits (everything but lower) from $499.99 (went up)
www.blackthorneproducts.com - Kits from $419.00
www.nodakspud.com - lower $75
www.model1sales.com - kits (less lower) from $485.00
www.rguns.net - lowers $65.00 (limited supply) Kits - $525.00
www.dsarms.com - Lowers $90.00
www.del-ton.com - Kits from $465.00

The lowers have to go to an FFL so you will pay a $35 of so transfer fee.

Shipping will be extra. Last gun show I saw people selling lowers for $85. No shipping costs. 

Found some deals on AR15.com for kits also.

I have built several using use parts bought as I find a deal. All shoot and function flawless.

Does not get much better than an AR (except for an LR 308).


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If you're looking for a "bench" gun, then look at the Colt CAR-A3 HBAR. I had one years ago and loved it. I've been kicking myself for years about selling it. They're great guns. However, if I was buying a new AR style, look at the LR .308. Can't really go wrong there.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

USA has lowers I think and after all the transfer and etc.. your better off buying local.. or at least I did


----------

